# Advantages of kbg in tttf?



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Is there any advantage of having kbg seed mixed in with your tttf? Im debating on getting a mix or just all tttf. I had previously spread the mix and wonder if all the now brown blades of grass are the kbg that died off due to our hot south Illinois summer.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Mixing KBG with TTTF will help fill in the lawn better and provide some repair ability due to the spreading capability of KBG over TTTF which doesn't really spread.

I previously had a TTTF / KBG mix that I put together myself with 3 different cultivars of each. They look great when cut and well maintained but TTTF grows faster so the downside is you will have uneven growth with a TTTF / KBG mix which may or may not be a big deal for you.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Will the Kentucky Bluegrass survive our hot dry Summers here in Southern Illinois


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^I know of 100% KBG lawns that survives the NC or Georgia summers. Some member have full KBG in the St. Louis area too.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Survival may depend on whether or not you irrigate.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

To gain the advantage of a KBG/TTTF mixed lawn, what kind of tips and pointers do you all have for those of us who would like to overseed KBG into an existing fescue lawn?

Im considering really dropping the HOC down and using a PGR to slow things down. It's not thick fescue by any means.

How should nitrogen be applied? 
A lot? Not at all?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

craigdt said:


> To gain the advantage of a KBG/TTTF mixed lawn, what kind of tips and pointers do you all have for those of us who would like to overseed KBG into an existing fescue lawn?
> 
> Im considering really dropping the HOC down and using a PGR to slow things down. It's not thick fescue by any means.
> 
> ...


That's a tough one. With the sprout and pout, maybe spray pgr on the grass then scalp it in 2 days and seed. Maybe scalp it once more before the KBG germinates? This isn't going to be easy.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There're been talks of using the PGR and dropping really low to be successful. It will be an experiment and I'm sure a lot of other folks will like to hear the results. It will be hard to know how successful it was since it is hard determine the percent of each grass type in a 1sqft.

I think I've posted the idea before:
1) drop hoc (reel low?) and start PGR.
2) time the seed down with the next PGR application
4) no fertilizer (to prevent the current lawn from growing)
5) water and try to mow at 15 day being careful of the turns. Apply more PGR
6) day 30, fertilize and stop PGR.
7) Let us know how it turned out. (if it was a failure please share so other dont keep trying it).


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

outdoorsmen said:


> Will the Kentucky Bluegrass survive our hot dry Summers here in Southern Illinois


Yes. My full kbg Reno in all sun looks great. The blend with tttf looks good


----------

